# kde: problem z mountowaniem

## LazzaR

witam,

mam problem z kde i mountowaniem pendrive'ów. kiedy podpinam urządzenie i chce do niego wejść to otrzymuje komunikat: "Could not mount the following device: $nazwa_sprzętu". mogę mountować z tesktowego wiersza poleceń przez roota, ale przywrócić to do prostego 'wyklikania'  :Wink: 

kde: 4.5.2

$ groups 

lp wheel audio cdrom video apache usb users portage plugdev vboxusers

sys-apps/dbus: 1.4.0

sys-apps/hal: 0.5.14-r2

jak coś więcej trzeba, dorzucę.

z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------

## bartmarian

może https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713084-start-0.html

----------

